
Windows Terminal Preview v0.7 Release - zadjii
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/commandline/windows-terminal-preview-v0-7-release/
======
benji_is_me
The UI felt very clunky at first, but it's improved a lot since then (I've
been using it since launch). Already a huge improvement over the original
console host.

------
bgdkbtv
I've been using this terminal for a couple of months now with WSL and its been
great! Keep it coming Microsoft!

~~~
m_mueller
Been using it for a month too and found it the best terminal on Windows
already - but that's not saying much. Nice velocity on the development though.

------
malinens
Maybe they will release version for Linux/Mac some time later? This can become
a decent terminal

------
brian_herman__
Nice I really like how they acknowledge the contributors!

